# Driving Force GT wird nicht mehr erkannt!



## elbandi (4. April 2018)

Mahlzeit,
bitte um Hilfe! Mein Driving Force GT wird von F1 2017 nicht mehr erkannt.
Seit Jahren mit o.g. Lenkrad ohne Probleme F1 gespielt. Seit Ende Januar wird es im Spiel, Einstellung, Steuerung anpassen nicht mehr angezeigt. Nur die Tastatur. Habe schon alle Foren durchforstet, Lösungen probiert, ohne Erfolg. Habe die relevanten Treiber deinstalliert, F1 und Treiber neu installiert, mit gleichen negativen Ergebnis.
Im Logitech Profiler Vers. 5.10.127 vom 14.06.2010 reagiert das Lenkrad, ebenso die Pedale. Windows 10 meldet auch "...ist eingerichtet und einsatzbereit" Nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende!
Weitere Eingabegeräte an USB sind: Logitech G710 und Maus G402 mit Treiber Vers. 8.96.81 vom 21.08.2017 und mein Drucker Epson XP-442.
Bitte um Lösungsvorschlag!!


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (4. April 2018)

Hast du mal ein anderes Spiel probiert?


----------



## Keyborder (6. April 2018)

Hallo
Sage nicht "ich hab schon alles probiert", zähle auf, was du konkret getan hast.
So kann man ausschließen oder zu bisherigen Versuchen ergänzen.

Da du zum Besten gabst schon alles durchforstet und versucht zu haben wirkt das, als könne man dir eh nicht mehr helfen


----------



## elbandi (8. Mai 2018)

Der Beitrag Herr Keyborder war leider nicht sehr hilfreich! Was ich bisher versucht habe um F1 2017 mal wieder zu spielen, habe ich beschrieben - nicht mehr und nicht weniger!
Danke auch....


----------



## JackA (8. Mai 2018)

Naja wenn es funktioniert hat, du nichts geändert hast und jetzt nicht mehr funktioniert, dann ist es wohl hinüber.
Teste nen andere Rennspiel als F1, dann hast du Gewissheit.


----------



## elbandi (8. Mai 2018)

Hab auch mit Project Cars keine Reaktion. Das verwirrende ist ja nur, das Reaktion wie Lenkbewegung und Pedale im Logitech Profiler (5.10.127) funktioniert!


----------



## JackA (8. Mai 2018)

Neues Windows Update (1803) drauf gespielt? da haben sehr viele USB Geräte jetzt Probleme mit Treibern und Funktionalität.


----------



## elbandi (8. Mai 2018)

Ja, hab ich drauf! Aber o.g. Probleme treten bereits seit einiger Zeit vorher auf. Sind evtl. spezielle Einstellungen im Logitech Profiler notwendig? Durch das ständige deinstallieren und wieder neu aufspielen fehlt mir da jetzt die Kennung. Sorry!


----------



## Keyborder (8. Mai 2018)

> bitte um Hilfe!



Wenn man um etwas bittet, setzt man kein Ausrufezeichen am Ende der Bitte, sonst wird daraus eine Aufforderung.
Das mal zum Verständnis.

Sei doch froh das man sich dir überhaupt annimt, bei deiner unverschämten Erwartungshaltung 

Vielleicht solltest du anfangen mal dein System zu durchforsten um in Erfahrung zu bringen was sich seit besagtm Zeitpunkt geändert hat. Mindestens einen Auslöser muss es geben. Die Windows-Ereignisanzeige zB wäre ein Anfang.
Wenn im Treiber das Gerät noch erkannt wird, wird es auch nicht defekt sein.
Wie man vorgeht erfährst du im www, dein "hab schon alles versucht" und "das Netz schon durchforstet" ist nämlich reichlich ausbaufähig

Das war es von meiner Seite.


----------



## elbandi (9. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank Oberlehrer "Keyborder" für den konstruktiven Beitrag, aber wenig hilfreich. Zum Glück gibt es im Forum noch normale User, die mit Tipps und Hinweisen zur Problemlösung beitragen. Danke! Leider nimmt die Tendenz in Foren zu, dass irgendwelche Selbstdarsteller versuchen sich auf Kosten anderer zu profilieren. Schade.
Thema damit geschlossen!


----------



## Faccia80 (14. Mai 2019)

Hey grüße dich ich weiß es ist ziemlich lange her wo du das geschrieben hast, hast du aber mittlerweile eine Lösung. Dieser Fehler geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven hab schon 3 mal Windows neu installiert und ab einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt (Windows Update) geht es nicht mehr. Ich weiß leider auch nicht mehr weiter in Windows wird kein Fehler angezeigt aber in einem Spiel wird das Lenkrad nicht erkannt, würde mal sagen das es ein Treiber Problem ist. 
Hoffe du hast noch Infos die vielleicht zum Erfolg führen, grüße Faccia80


----------



## Keyborder (15. Mai 2019)

> hab schon 3 mal Windows neu installiert und ab einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt (Windows Update) geht es nicht mehr



Du weißt nicht zufällig wann der Zeitpunkt war und welche Updates Windows eingespielt hat?
Wenn die Update_Beschreibungen nichts konkretes hergeben, so kann man zumindest die Updates einzeln installieren und das Lenkrad gegen testen, bis es dann nicht mehr geht und schauen welches Update verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Hubacca (15. Mai 2019)

Hatte die selben Probleme mit meinem Thrustmaster T300 und hab da einfach mal Steam deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert und es war wieder da - wenn das Spiel über Steam läuft ?


----------



## Faccia80 (21. Mai 2019)

Keyborder schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht zufällig wann der Zeitpunkt war und welche Updates Windows eingespielt hat?
> Wenn die Update_Beschreibungen nichts konkretes hergeben, so kann man zumindest die Updates einzeln installieren und das Lenkrad gegen testen, bis es dann nicht mehr geht und schauen welches Update verantwortlich ist.



Also Windows 10 hatte ich definitiv noch installiert aber da er soviele Updates macht kann man nicht jedes relevante Uodae einzeln installieren, es ne Weile testen und dann zum nächsten Update übergehen.
Finde das sehr anstrengend. Überlege mir Ernsthaft das G920 zu kaufen.
Ich konnte bis Dato das neue ETS2 Italy DLC durch diesen Fehler so gut wie gar nicht spielen. Finde das sehr unbefriedigend. Wenn man wenigstens die Gewissheit hätte das es dann auch irgendwann einwandfrei funktioniert.
Also ich bin der Meinung das dieses Poblem ab dem Update 1803 geschieht aber genau kann ich das nicht sagen.
grüße Faccia80


----------



## Hubacca (22. Mai 2019)

Dann probier mal das :
Forums

Einfach auf "show more" klicken.


----------

